# What do you all think ? Price differences



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

1300 sq ft, brand new single story home, 104 sheets of drywall, 10 & 12's running horizontally in most cases. Three prices : 2300.00 / 4450.00 and 5600 to tape this house . All tapers are recommended. Why such a variation in the pricing ? The cheapest guy is just as busy as the rest of them........


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Are they all providing the same level of finish?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

The top two look about right to me, but I don't live in your area or know your market.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Everyone has different overhead and profit to get there price's . . .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just figured my $50 a sheet finished price. Got $5200, so it was in my ball park...but like Skillman said everyone is different and live in different markets.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's what i think probably happened.
There must have been a miscommunication between what they thought they were pricing out.
If it's a 1300 squ/ft house it means there is roughly 5200 squ/ft of board.

Now, if I charged you my current price for board & tape. It would be .85 cents a ft. Thats if you get me to do both! If it's one or the other I charge individually .45cents/ft for either.
Which would mean both would amount to .90cents/ft.
So if you get me to do both instead of either or, I give you a small discount of .5cents. So if I priced your job for board & tape. Thats my starting bid. .85cents/ft.

At 5200squ/ft for board & tape it would equal to: $4420 + applicable taxes. Which isn't far at all from your $4450 quote!

Now If I charged you for taping only, like I said above, I would charge you .45cents/ft. At 5200squ/ft = $2340
Which again! Is very very close to your $2300 quote.

So I think that's what happened. The first guy quoted you for taping only, while the other two quoted you for drywall & tape.
Thats my assumption.
Goodluck!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's what i think probably happened.
> There must have been a miscommunication between what they thought they were pricing out.
> If it's a 1300 squ/ft house it means there is roughly 5200 squ/ft of board.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a winner.

Pretty close to what it would be around here also...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The smaller the job...........The more you pay rule kicks in.

Maybe the cheaper guy has some stuff going on nearby and can add this to his kitty. And the other two look at it as a pain to do such a little job and it's out of their way and don't really want it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

The low guy needs his crack fix...the high guy has boat payments and an ex-wife or two. :laughing:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

So, are those the drywall "going rates" ?:whistling:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

fourcornerhome said:


> So, are those the drywall "going rates" ?:whistling:jester:


Those are exactly my rates I said up there.
But then there's extra on top of that as well.
Building bulk-heads, design ceilings, cathedrals, coffered ceilings, Resillient channel, 10ft ceilings, 12ft ceilings. All extra.
.85 cents/ft is my base price.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I bid against another company a few months back. I came in at 4600 for 3 bedrooms w/closets bathroom, and small living area, the other guy came in at 1600. well I was quoting paint ready he quoted just to hang, then after he hung it all he told the HO "Oh it will be extra for finishing it!"
Some of these guys out there are to funny:laughing:
I just checked the going pay rates for drywaller and top notch guy is getting $9.00 an hour


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Is that labor only or total package?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

> I just checked the going pay rates for drywaller and top notch guy is getting $9.00 an hour


That is below minimum wage here.


----------



## PoolRepairsOnly (Jan 18, 2012)

bconley said:


> That is below minimum wage here.


Where is HERE?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

PoolRepairsOnly said:


> Where is HERE?


WA state, I forgot that I took all the info off of my profile (I was getting too many guys wanting to work for me and sales calls)


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's what i think probably happened.
> There must have been a miscommunication between what they thought they were pricing out.
> If it's a 1300 squ/ft house it means there is roughly 5200 squ/ft of board.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure the bottom guy wasn't including EVERYTHING! I just lost 4 houses from a builder I have been working for. Very similar details as stated. 106 board rancher with sheetrock return everything and a vaulted ceiling in family/kitchen. My price was $3600.00 materials and labor hang and finish. Some guy comes in with a stupid low price of $2800.00 for everything. WTF this is whats wrong with this trade. Now the builder looks at me like I have been ripping him off for years and expected me to match it! I told him that $2,800 was dam near my cost to get the work done and I wasnt working for nothing! Not to mention the fact that If I did match it just to keep the work from here on out that will be the numbers I he will only end up holding me to. So thanks but no thanks!:no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VanGoghFinish said:


> I wouldn't be so sure the bottom guy wasn't including EVERYTHING! I just lost 4 houses from a builder I have been working for. Very similar details as stated. 106 board rancher with sheetrock return everything and a vaulted ceiling in family/kitchen. My price was $3600.00 materials and labor hang and finish. Some guy comes in with a stupid low price of $2800.00 for everything. WTF this is whats wrong with this trade. Now the builder looks at me like I have been ripping him off for years and expected me to match it! I told him that $2,800 was dam near my cost to get the work done and I wasnt working for nothing! Not to mention the fact that If I did match it just to keep the work from here on out that will be the numbers I he will only end up holding me to. So thanks but no thanks!:no:


He'll be back. There is no way a legit company can do it for cost and stay in business long. There is no room for warranty work or growth. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Frankawitz said:


> I just checked the going pay rates for drywaller and top notch guy is getting $9.00 an hour


Is that a friggen joke!? I have two full time guys, one I pay 19$/hr and the other 21$/hr. All cash.



iDAHOchris said:


> Is that labor only or total package?


That's labor only for me. .85 cents/ft.
I supply nothing.
I so much as need a sanding block, the contractor gets it for me.



VanGoghFinish said:


> I wouldn't be so sure the bottom guy wasn't including EVERYTHING! I just lost 4 houses from a builder I have been working for. Very similar details as stated. 106 board rancher with sheetrock return everything and a vaulted ceiling in family/kitchen. My price was $3600.00 materials and labor hang and finish. Some guy comes in with a stupid low price of $2800.00 for everything. WTF this is whats wrong with this trade. Now the builder looks at me like I have been ripping him off for years and expected me to match it! I told him that $2,800 was dam near my cost to get the work done and I wasnt working for nothing! Not to mention the fact that If I did match it just to keep the work from here on out that will be the numbers I he will only end up holding me to. So thanks but no thanks!:no:


Good on you man! Sh!t like that happens all the time.
Low ballers come in trying to steal the work. Let them have it.
If they're not working in the first place, there's a reason for it.
They'll just screw up that job too and the contractor will call you back anyways.



TNTSERVICES said:


> He'll be back. There is no way a legit company can do it for cost and stay in business long. There is no room for warranty work or growth. :thumbsup:


Exactly!


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

.85 is good:thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

That's approximately 4600 sq. ft. of board. Right now my guy charges $1.00 sq. ft. That's labour to board and tape. I supply the board, tape, mud, corner beads, etc.

His price is labour only. And he's good.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have two full time guys, one I pay 19$/hr and the other 21$/hr. All cash.


 
:no: ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> :no: ?


lol whats up?


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

katoman said:


> That's approximately 4600 sq. ft. of board. Right now my guy charges $1.00 sq. ft. That's labour to board and tape. I supply the board, tape, mud, corner beads, etc.
> 
> His price is labour only. And he's good.


WOW! I cant believe that you pay $1.00 sq. ft. without materials. I would be in a whole different tax bracket if i worked for you! lol anyway good for you realizing that what we do is an Art and should be payed like it. Im so sick and tired of all the builders in my area acting like they are doing me a favor by hiring me and trying to make us work for next to nothing. when in reality half of them dont have a talent bone in there body's.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol whats up?


I think he was replying to your statement that you pay you're men cash and not via a payroll check with the appropriate taxes taken out. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Mud Master said:


> I think he was replying to your statement that you pay you're men cash and not via a payroll check with the appropriate taxes taken out. :thumbsup:


Ya, he PM'd me. I answered his question.
I just explained to him that around these parts it's actually kind'a hard to get a job on the books. So whenever I get little cash jobs, i'll give them to my guys as a bonus kind'a thing. I claim my taxes honestly. Its up to them to do the same thing for their own.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Precision, That $9.00 an hour is Michigan's going rate for drywallers. We have more illegals here so any trades like drywall and paint are given to them cause they do it cheaper then any legit company, but yet let a company get caught without a license or expired license and they slap you with a fine of $25k. That's why I am done with the trades between State Laws and Obama's EPA it aint worth working in the trades anymore so after 30 years I have hung my trowels and paint equipment up. I hope to go to school to learn to drive Big rigs at least there I'll make $40k plus full benefits.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your replys, FYI the prices are for taping only, the rock is already done. Taper supplies all material. PAYMENT is only upon completion and customer satisfaction > ME. I've learned not give down payments or progress payments.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just an update; I took a chance and hired the cheapest guy who has 25 years experience. He took 8 days, level 5 finish throughout including the ceiling. Then he sprayed a texture on the ceiling with a knock down finish to boot. Upon completion we did a complete walk thru with a 200 watt light bulb in hand. The job appears PERFECT ! What a great job........ wish it always went this well. Thanks .


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

If i could get some of your prices here in maine id only have to work 3 months a year! id tell you what ive been getting for hang and finish but i dont want you all to feel wicked bad for me and send me coupons and food baskets!:help::help::help:


----------

